

YUI 3.0 Preview Release 1 - IsaacSchlueter
http://yuiblog.com/blog/2008/08/13/yui3pr1/

======
DanHulton
Am I alone in thinking that YUI 3.0 as it stands is just a more verbose
jQuery?

Don't get me wrong, I love YUI! I use it extensively, but mainly for its
cross-browser widgets. I use jQuery to accomplish the majority of my
selecting, iterating, manipulating, and the like. And as I was reading that
preview, it seemed that everything that they displayed was eaiser and smaller
to do and type in jQuery.

~~~
scorpioxy
No, you're not alone. This is exactly what i said when i first say the
examples.

But there's a reason for that. I use YUI all the time and think its excellent,
but i think that its too verbose. And apparently a lot of people think that
way too. So this is their approach to learn from jQuery's minimal syntax(which
i love too)...

It definitely shows that they're listening to the community...

------
pxlpshr
oooh, I love the new site updates too... very nice. I wonder if this includes
any updates to YUI Grids? I've recently fallen in love it... not sure what
else they could possibly offer tho.

I love jQuery but YUI has a reputation for cross-browser consistency that's
hard to beat. A lot of the additional functionality you find with jQuery
through plugins can be unreliable.

